# Piranha eggs?!?!?! looky!



## lilnicky068 (Feb 13, 2007)

Can somebody tell me if these are piranha eggs or what?! I have 4 RBPs and a few snails. could they be snail eggs? Either way, they are some sort of eggs im sure. Should I take them out and Isolate them in another tank???


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

well, they aren't piranha eggs, there would be thousands of them and they would be on the bottom of the tank (FYI). i would say they are snail eggs. snails like to lay them on plants, rocks and such. if you do not want any more snails in the tank get rid of em, but if you do want more snails, leave them be. if you would like to have some snails, instead of tons of snails, you can control their population by being strict when feeding. snails feed on left over food, algae, and decaying plant matter also. by limiting their food supply you can control their numbers. good luck.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

That does look like snail eggs! If I were you I would get them out of there ASAP! I had a major snail problem about 8 years ago. They multipy like crazy.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Ya they look like sbail eggs to me to.


----------



## lilnicky068 (Feb 13, 2007)

yyyyyyyea i think they are snail eggs. i just looked around some more and theres quite a few eggs on other plants and i see a few little baby snails. they are tiny. well damn. i guess i need to get them out of there because i dont want snails everywhere.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

The sooner the better, even after you think there all gone there are still some. I would take the plants and other decor out and wash them very well. Also do a pretty major gravel siphon and clean the glass well. Good luck!


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

i have never been able to vac my snails out. but yea snails can be good dependin what kinda substarte u have if they burrow they help loosen it and expell gas pockets in a sandy sub.


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

i see snail issue in the future ..get rid of those eggs now. they are like roaches!


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

those are snail eggs for sure







i had those in my tank too...it looks and feels like gel right???you better get those out or theyll keep reproducing and you'll have a huge snail problem like i had.good luck,youll need it


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh eah snails are parasites in the manner that they can clog filters a powerheads, burning out motors. Loaches will eat them.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

You will know with out a doubt when you actually find piranha eggs.


----------



## sportsmaniac332 (May 7, 2007)

i would say leave them in. they only help clean the tank and if they start to become a problem drop a slice of cucumber in the tank and when you come back the next morning it will be swarmed in snails. then just take out the cucumber.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

sportsmaniac332 said:


> i would say leave them in. they only help clean the tank and if they start to become a problem drop a slice of cucumber in the tank and when you come back the next morning it will be swarmed in snails. then just take out the cucumber.


i do like this idea but i wish i knew it about a year ago. huge snail problem. they swarm like bees and are everywhere if you are not cautous


----------

